# Hello :]



## Callisto (May 30, 2010)

Hi i've been going through this forum for about 2 days and I decided I wanted to join it . I don't have any mice at the moment but I'm going to get two females around december so I can't wait. I'm not sure if i want to get a male and breed them because me being the sensitive person doesnt' know if I could bear seeing a baby being eaten or dead, let alone having to cull them. Not that im against people who do that but I just wouldn't have the stomach myself. Anyway Hi


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome! You'll like it here! 

Stick around!


----------



## Callisto (May 30, 2010)

Thanks ^^


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

I agree everyone here is really friendly :]

Nice to meet you and welcome! =^.^=


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello and welcome! 

Do you know what color mice you're getting?


----------



## Callisto (May 30, 2010)

Well I'm going to look out for a cinammon colour and a sleek black one, but I think just about all the colours are gorgeous


----------



## Callisto (May 30, 2010)

Oh and a black and white one. :3


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I love the cinnamon color; I'm trying to breed one now.


----------



## Callisto (May 30, 2010)

Cute! Is she pregnant yet or still in the process of getting the buck to impregnate her?
(Or if your breeding a cinnamon boy is he sucessful yet?)


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

I got a cinnamon by accident in one of my first litters. It was really surprising and I was absolutely in love with the little guy, but one of my friends saw him and fell in love with him as well. I gave it to him [along with another]; he was in need of something to take care of because was often left home alone, and his self esteem was exceptionally low even though i knew he was a good guy. Anyhow now he is happy, and he is always telling people about his cute little "children" , and spoiling them to death :] just a side story XD sorry I ranted a little on my cinnamon.


----------



## Sarodentry (May 24, 2010)

HI welcome to the site!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a chocolate buck I put in with an agouti doe about a week ago. She doesn't show signs of pregnacy yet, but if she doesn't breed, I have a young broken agouti doe I'll try with him when she gets old enough.


----------



## Callisto (May 30, 2010)

jujubee18 said:


> I got a cinnamon by accident in one of my first litters. It was really surprising and I was absolutely in love with the little guy, but one of my friends saw him and fell in love with him as well. I gave it to him [along with another]; he was in need of something to take care of because was often left home alone, and his self esteem was exceptionally low even though i knew he was a good guy. Anyhow now he is happy, and he is always telling people about his cute little "children" , and spoiling them to death :] just a side story XD sorry I ranted a little on my cinnamon.


No I think that's adorable! One of the reasons I want some mice is because I would love to have the responsibility of looking after the little guys and caring for them. It's great his self esteem was raised by the micies and it shows animals really do do good for people.


----------



## Callisto (May 30, 2010)

Autumn2005 said:


> I have a chocolate buck I put in with an agouti doe about a week ago. She doesn't show signs of pregnacy yet, but if she doesn't breed, I have a young broken agouti doe I'll try with him when she gets old enough.


Aww Cute! Lets cross our fingers she has some babies, or the younger doe does


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

I totally know how you feel, probably why i get along with animals better than i do some people. It just means something when your allowed to love something and you know it won't reject you. They sometimes don't accept you either but definitely wont reject you. XD Good luck with your mice :3


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum!


----------

